# Choix encodage pour Palourde



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Août 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde !  

Bient&#244;t, je vais vivre avec juste mon iBook FW 320Mo de RAM.. et Mac OS 9 .... Et il y &#224; quelque vid&#233;os de famille que je voudrais bien continuer de pouvoir regarder. 

Mais je ne sais pas en quoi les encoder !

J'ai test&#233; le MPEG 4 qui marchais bien jusqu'&#224; ce que je sois oblig&#233; de revenir vers QuickTime 5 &#224; cause de mon bo&#238;tier MyTV, pas compatible avec le 6 de QT.


Alors y-at'il moyen de faire lire le MPEG-4 &#224; QT5, ou je dois me tourner vers autre chose comme encodage ... ?

J'ai besoins que les vid&#233;os ne mettent pas 3 plombes commencer la lecture, et encore mois 5 plombes &#224; reprendre parce que j'ai d&#233;plac&#233; le curseur de lecture. 

Une qualit&#233; pas trop pouss&#233;e : Si on voit quelques pixels par-ci par-l&#224;, c'est pas grave.


Merci pour vos pistes


----------



## Invité (9 Août 2007)

Tu veux pas les graver en ".avi" pour pouvoir les passer sur un bête lecteur de salon ?
Passque avec 9, j'ai pas trouvé des masses de soluces :mouais:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Août 2007)

Invit&#233;;4360558 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas les graver en ".avi" pour pouvoir les passer sur un b&#234;te lecteur de salon ?
> Passque avec 9, j'ai pas trouv&#233; des masses de soluces :mouais:



C'est que.... Mon salon va &#234;tre ma chambre, ma cuisine, ma salle &#224; manger, mon bureau.... Et mon ordi va &#234;tre mon ordi et ma TV et mon lecteur de salon.  :rose: 

En gros : Etudiant....  ( :rose: )

Alors &#224; moins de mettre un lecteur DVD dans la Freebox HD (ce qui viendra un jour puisque elle est d&#233;j&#224; toute pr&#234;te pour)... J'ai pas de lecteur autonome.  

C'est pourtant bizarre : Avec QT6 install&#233;, j'arrivait tr&#232;s bien &#224; lire les MPEG4.... 


Question diff&#233;remment pos&#233;e :
Quel format de vid&#233;o, avec quel encodage et d&#233;bits, passe le mieux avec QuickTime 5 et 366Mhz ? (Selon votre exp&#233;rience  Ne faite pas des recherches monstrueuses )
PS:Sachant que la taille moyenne tourne dans les 500~700Mo




Merci Merci Merci  &#174;


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

Sur un palourde sous OS 9, je ne vois gu&#232;re que les vid&#233;o CD qui passent bien, d'ailleurs, sous OS 9 en g&#233;n&#233;ral, c'est le seul format qui puisse &#234;tre lu (c'est du mpeg1) sans difficult&#233;s, soit via "Lecture vid&#233;o Apple" pour les VCD, soit QuickTime pour les ".mpeg".

Je ne suis m&#234;me pas s&#251;r que des DVD vid&#233;o puissent passer avec le lecteur DVD d'Apple sur un 366 (en tout cas sur un 300, &#231;a ne passe pas)


----------



## melaure (10 Août 2007)

J'avais l'habitude de convertir des DVD pour l'iBook palourde de la soeur, un G3/300.

Je les encodais en mpeg1 avec MediaPipe pour avoir quelque chose de correct et surtout lisible sans sacades par la machine. Le mpeg4 est bien trop gourmand (idem pour le mpeg2).


----------



## Invité (10 Août 2007)

Tu veux pas la passer en X.3 ta palourde ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Août 2007)

Invit&#233;;4361049 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas la passer en X.3 ta palourde ?





T'HHo !! (Juron de Hommer Simpson)

J'ai encore oubli&#233; de mettre en signature : "Ne me conseillez pas d'installer autre chose que Mac OS 9 sur mon palourde"   (Je rigole, hein  ; mais &#231;a reste non.  )

M&#233;diaPipe ... sur un OS X avent de le faire passer sur le 9 ? (&#199;a ne pose pas probl&#232;me, juste confirmation. => J'essaye-&#231;a.


Le VCD ??? Quesa quo ? Avec quoi je manipule &#231;a ? Je suis oblig&#233; de graver apr&#232;s, non ? (&#199;a tombe bien, faudrait que j'en fasse des sauvegardes de ces trucs l&#224;...). &#199;a peut passer dans une platine DVD normale et autonome ? (Au cas o&#249

Pour les DVD sur mon palourde, j'ai r&#233;ussis sans encombre &#224; en faire tourner 1 apr&#232;s l'installation de OS 9. Mais j'ai un lecteur DVD graveur cd en interne, auquel j'ai adapt&#233; la fa&#231;ade classique des iBooks palourde.

Entre-temps, j'ai jou&#233; avec le gestionnaire d'extensions, et aujourd'hui que je voudrais v&#233;rifier.... juste du son... :rose:  

Merci Merci Merci  &#174;


----------



## melaure (10 Août 2007)

Effectivement je faisais l'encodage sur mon G4. J'ai peut-être garder dans un fichier les réglages de média pipe. j'utilise aussi d'autres outils pour l'extraction du .VOB, de la vidéo et du son. Media Pipe sert à ré-encoder.

Par contre effectivement la palourde est en OS X, mais j'ai déjà essayé les fichiers mpeg généré par Media Pipe sous OS 9 est ça marche. Seul problème dans le lecteur Quicktime on est obligé de lire depuis le début du film. Si on clique ailleurs pour commencer plus loin, il n'arrive jamais a relire le flux vidéo. Sous OS X on a pas ce problème. Et Panther tourne très très bien avec une barette de 512 Mo.


Sinon pour finir sur le VCD ou VidéoCD, c'est un format créé par Sony et utilisé sur ses lecteur CD-I.

C'est parce que j'avais des films à ce format et que ça passait nickel sur la palourde, que j'ai décidé de ré-encoder mes DVD de la même manière, mais sous forme de fichiers, pas de CD.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Août 2007)

Bon, chez moi M&#233;diaPipe plante avent m&#234;me d'avoir fini de d&#233;marrer....  Mauvais d&#233;but.

Je suis tr&#232;s s&#233;duit par le VCD (Sauvegarde du m&#234;me coup) .... Seul d&#233;tail, on est obliger de faire des saucissons de 680 Mo  Mais c'est sans doute le prix &#224; payer pour avoir le minimum de d&#233;codage logiciel...

Et dans toast, c'est tout aussi lent qu'une conversion classique.... (avent la gravure)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bon, chez moi MédiaPipe plante avent même d'avoir fini de démarrer....  Mauvais début.
> 
> Je suis très séduit par le VCD (Sauvegarde du même coup) .... Seul détail, on est obliger de faire des saucissons de 680 Mo  Mais c'est sans doute le prix à payer pour avoir le minimum de décodage logiciel...
> 
> Et dans toast, c'est tout aussi lent qu'une conversion classique.... (avent la gravure)



Le Vidéo CD c'est ce qu'on avait avant l'apparition du DVD. pour te donner une idée, j'en ai eu deux entre les mains (deux "du commerce") : 4 mariages et un enterrement : deux CD, et la Firme : trois CD :sick: L'application "Lecteur Vidéo" d'Apple les lisait, on peux aussi avec couic taïme, je pense.


----------



## Invité (10 Août 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> T'HHo !! (Juron de Hommer Simpson)
> 
> J'ai encore oublié de mettre en signature : "Ne me conseillez pas d'installer autre chose que Mac OS 9 sur mon palourde"   (Je rigole, hein  ; mais ça reste non.  )



Rhooo, c'est vrai que tu veux garder ta palourde en 9. :rose: 
(mais t'es un peu con quand même  )

PS : Merde, je voulais te coller un coup de boule, mais bon, le dernier ne date pas d'assez longtemps !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Août 2007)

J'ai une compact flash de 1,9Go dedans.... Alors j'ai beau &#234;tre &#169;on, mais au moins, je peux taper mon iBook sur tous les murs  

Bon.... le VCD.... Fiascotique&#174; .... 

Avec l'option pour cr&#233;er des VCS dans Toast 6, &#231;a me donne un son saucissonn&#233; en morceaux de 0,5s toute les 2s, (sur X comme sur 9)... et alors la r&#233;solution.... &#224; pleurer.... 

Je suis en train de tester de l'encodage en .mov et quelques r&#233;glages &#224; ma sauce...

Je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2007)

Je te montrerais bien le résultat de mes encodages mais c'est pas en dessous de 600 Mo ...

Ha si un clip d'un DVD qui fait 38 Mo ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Août 2007)

Une fois de plus.... je me suis laiss&#233; convaincre d'installer Panth&#233;risette (All&#233;g&#233 sur mon Palourde....

Nuit 1 : Le d&#233;marrage me semble prendre entre 10 et 15 seconde de plus. Mais quelle joie de voir l'interface aqua sans le vrombissement de mon eVion, et le furettement incessant d'un disque dur &#224; plateau mobile et t&#234;tes de lecture. 
J'ai r&#233;ussis une fois de plus &#224; avoir plus de 300 Mo de place libre, une fois les logiciels indispensable, les M&#192;J... install&#233;s. Mais combien de temps cela va durer ?
Je ne d&#233;sesp&#232;re pas de pouvoir trouver plus de place la nuit prochaine.



melaure a dit:


> Et Panther tourne tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien avec une barette de 512 Mo.


O&#249; &#231;a que tu l'as achet&#233;e cette barrette de 512Mo + 64 d'interne ?





[Ce type est fous !]


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Une fois de plus.... je me suis laissé convaincre d'installer Panthérisette (Allégé) sur mon Palourde....



Excellent choix (qui ne t'empêche pas d'utiliser aussi OS 9).



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> J'ai réussis une fois de plus à avoir plus de 300 Mo de place libre, une fois les logiciels indispensable, les MÀJ... installés. Mais combien de temps cela va durer ?
> Je ne désespère pas de pouvoir trouver plus de place la nuit prochaine.



De quelle taille est ton DD ? J'avais upgradé mes deux palourdes en 40 Go en 2003. Il faut bien ça 



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Où ça que tu l'as achetée cette barrette de 512Mo + 64 d'interne ?



Oh c'est une barette SoDimm PC133, rien d'extraordinaire. Je l'avais commandé chez OWC (www.macsales.com) parce que je commande quasi que chez eux (depuis 5/6 ans de multiples commandes groupées et jamais une seule barrette problématique).

Ca donne du souffle à l'OS, il ne faut pas hésiter 



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> [Ce type est fous !]



Moa ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Août 2007)

Nuit 2 & 3 : Le cap psychologique des 600 Mo de libre est d&#233;pass&#233;. Ce qui fait du bien &#224; ma Compact Flash de 2 Gb, soit 1,9 Go. Les plus gros programmes sont install&#233;es, et j'ai tout &#224; jour. Mais encore une fois, je ne suis pas s&#251;r que la m&#233;moire cache des navigateur n'ira pas rogner sur cet espace. 
Je dois aussi abandonner l'id&#233;e de pouvoir de temps en temps faire une crise de nostalgie, et revenir sous Mac OS 9 : La Flash n'est pas Compact pour rien : Il n'y aura de la place que pour une seule personne.

J'ai not&#233; sur les forums qu'il y avais la possibilit&#233; de mettre 576 Mo de ram dans ce palourde. Un souffle qui serais grandement appr&#233;ciable, car la m&#233;moire SWAP sera d'autant plus inutile qu'il y aura de la RAM, et n'encombrera donc pas mon SSD. Mais cela sera pour le mois prochains : J'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait l'acquisition d'un GPS ce mois-ci, je voudrais &#233;taler mes d&#233;penses. 


[ "Heuuuu.... Et un grand coup sur la t&#234;te !?? ............ &#199;a marcherais pas ?" ]


(Merci Melaure  )

PostPost : Que les plus inquiets se rassurent, j'ai aussi 160Go en externe  .... mais sur des disques rotatifs.


----------



## Superparati (13 Août 2007)

Les lectures en avi marche mais c'est juste sur une palourde 458Mhz.
Ton disque dur est une carte compact flash!! comment est-il possible?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Août 2007)

J'utilise une adaptateur IDE d'ordinateur portable vers CompactFlash. 19&#8364; sur eBay


----------



## Superparati (13 Août 2007)

c'est plus rapide que le disque dur d'origine? quels sont les avantages proprement dit?
À part tenu de route face aux choques.?


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> c'est plus rapide que le disque dur d'origine? quels sont les avantages proprement dit?
> À part tenu de route face aux choques.?



Plus fiable mais moins performant


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> c'est plus rapide que le disque dur d'origine? quels sont les avantages proprement dit?
> &#192; part tenu de route face aux choques.?



Moins fiable mais plus performant ! 

@ melaure : m&#233;moire flash = temps d'acc&#232;s presque comparables &#224; ceux d'un disque virtuel en Ram, le fractionnement ne les ranentit pas, contrairement aux disques, mais si &#231;a tombe moins en panne (pas de m&#233;canique) qu'un disque dur, j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; vu (une de mes cl&#233;s USB, une fois seulement, c'est vrai) perdre leur contenu sans raison d&#233;celable (avantage quand m&#234;me, on reformate et &#231;a repart, mais adieu les donn&#233;es) !

Perso, je les r&#233;serve au transport de donn&#233;es.


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> @ melaure : mémoire flash = temps d'accès presque comparables à ceux d'un disque virtuel en Ram,



Je viens de chercher un peu d'info et en effet je suis étonné par le progrès des mémoires flash des SSD. Elles sont bien plus rapides que celles de nos appareils photos.

Les temps d'accès sont plus rapides, mais les débits par contre sont assez proches. Ca dépend des marques.

Ils ne manquent plus que la capacité, car je ne vois pas encore de SSD de plus de 160 Go (enfin même des plus de 120, euh ... de 100 Go, non de 80 Go ...  )

On gagnerait environ 10% d'autonomie sur les portables.

Donc, oui Pascal, c'est interessant, mais pas chez moi avant des capacités plus correctes. Sans compter le problème du prix.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2007)

Je ne parlais qu'en termes de performances et de fiabilit&#233;, pas d'int&#233;r&#234;t ! Perso, il ne me viendrait pas &#224; l'id&#233;e de confier mes donn&#233;es &#224; de la m&#233;moire flash, je trouve &#231;a trop risqu&#233;. Mais l&#224;, le sujet, c'est le Palourde de Levy (flash de 1,9 Go, je crois), et la question de Superparati &#224; son propos.


----------



## Superparati (14 Août 2007)

ok merci ^^
Avec le logiciel tu encodes comment? avec quel débit?


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> ok merci ^^
> Avec le logiciel tu encodes comment? avec quel débit?



C'est pour qui cette question ? Moi avec mediapipe ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Août 2007)

Moi, avec EasyWMV (Mac OS X uniquement)

Alors.... le mp4, 386x292 @ 468Kb/s et l'audio en 128Kb/s sur Mac OS 10.3.9..... C'est PARFAIT ! (Enfin, &#231;a me convient.) 

En lecture, c'est fluide. En d&#233;placement sur le film, c'est tr&#232;s correct. (environ 1s pour reprendre la lecture... et peut &#234;tre mois)

En plein &#233;cran (800x600), on vois parfois quelques pixels... mais c'est tr&#232;s raisonnable comme r&#233;sultat pour un iBook 366Mhz. 

Par contre... en mode plein &#233;cran de QT, quand on fait appara&#238;tre le panneau de contr&#244;le de d&#233;filement + son (Truc transparent), &#231;a bloque un peut &#224; l'apparition, et la disparition (effet de fondue) 



> il ne me viendrait pas &#224; l'id&#233;e de confier mes donn&#233;es &#224; de la m&#233;moire flash, je trouve &#231;a trop risqu&#233;.


Et moi je trouve &#231;a trop risqu&#233; de la confier &#224; un disque dur  
Plus s&#233;rieusement, je suis quelqu'un d'assez magn&#233;tique .... &#224; faire  recharger une carte t&#233;l&#233;phonique, arr&#234;ter les montres au poignet, et..... bousiller les disques durs qui tournent sous mes poignets (3 cas) .... Forc&#233;ment.... le coefficient de fiabilit&#233; change  
Je teste la Compact Flash.... pour le moment, &#231;a marche mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> En lecture, c'est fluide. En déplacement sur le film, c'est très correct. (*environ 1s pour reprendre la lecture... et peut être mois*)



Dans la partie courte de la fourchette, ça parait raisonnable, mais de 1 seconde à un mois de délais de reprise, ça fait pas un peu large, comme alternative ?   



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Et moi je trouve ça trop risqué de la confier à un disque dur
> Plus sérieusement, je suis quelqu'un d'assez magnétique .... à faire  recharger une carte téléphonique, arrêter les montres au poignet, et..... bousiller les disques durs qui tournent sous mes poignets (3 cas) .... Forcément.... le coefficient de fiabilité change
> Je teste la Compact Flash.... pour le moment, ça marche mieux.



Comme quoi, l'expérience, c'est vraiment impossible à partager !  J'espère pour toi que ça ne te réservera pas de mauvaise surprise


----------



## melaure (15 Août 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Moi, avec EasyWMV (Mac OS X uniquement)
> 
> Alors.... le mp4, 386x292 @ 468Kb/s et l'audio en 128Kb/s sur Mac OS 10.3.9..... C'est PARFAIT ! (Enfin, ça me convient.)
> 
> ...



Oui finalement ça revient à peut près à ce que je j'obtenais. Pas trop pixélisé, prend presque tout le temps CPU voir bloque s'il y a un effet Quartz.

Par contre pourquoi cette résolution ? En général je prenais du 400*300 pour que QT ait juste à doubler les pixels avec un lissage.

Si je recupère la Palourde chez ma mère un de ces jours, je ferais un test de Easy WMV.

As-tu essayé un boitier télé ? Sur la première palourde que j'ai eu, j'avais pris un El Gato EyeTV(USB1, mpg1) et ça marchait très très bien.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Par contre pourquoi cette résolution ? En général je prenais du 400*300 pour que QT ait juste à doubler les pixels avec un lissage.
> 
> Si je recupère la Palourde chez ma mère un de ces jours, je ferais un test de Easy WMV.
> 
> As-tu essayé un boitier télé ? Sur la première palourde que j'ai eu, j'avais pris un El Gato EyeTV(USB1, mpg1) et ça marchait très très bien.




Pour la résolution : J'ai ouvert une fenêtre QT? et je l'ai redimentionné à une taille qui me paraissait raisonnable en mode fenêtre, et pas trop éloigné non plus du plein écran. J'ai fait pomme+1 pour savoir où j'en était de mon zoom... et c'était bon 

TT'ention : EsayWMV est payent !


Pour les boîtiers, j'arrête là  J'en ait suffisamment


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Août 2007)

Bilan des 6 jours : J'ai craqu&#233;. 
Trop lent, trop de gazouillis en plus, impossible de faire deux choses en m&#234;me temps... Des passes &#224; vide....
J'ai restaur&#233; mon ancien Mac OS 9....

Par contre, j'ai r&#233;solu le probl&#232;me diff&#233;remment :

Un premier dossiers syst&#232;me dit principal, avec QT6 qui peux lire les MPEG-4 &#224; merveille (mieux que Mac OS 10.3.9)
Un deuxi&#232;me dossier syst&#232;me de 40Mo (&#199;a, Mac OS X, il sais pas le faire...   ) avec juste QT5 et le logiciel pour voir ce qui rentre dans mon bo&#238;tier pour la TV. 

Le plus gros du probl&#232;me est r&#233;solut.  

Maintenant ........ 
Existe-il un petit logiciel qui installe un petit menu que l'on peut appeler au d&#233;marrage de l'ordi (m&#234;me genre que la touche Alt), pour choisir un dossier syst&#232;me en particulier ? (Plut&#244;t que de commencer par d&#233;marrer sur l'un, pour demander l'autre, et relancer la machine. ) ?

.... parce que la touche Alt ne me permet pas de choisir entre les deux syst&#232;mes, qui sont sur la m&#234;me partition. 

(Au pire... tout refaire avec des partitions pour chaque dossier sys.... mais pfff.... :rose:  )


Merci pour votre &#233;clairage au gaz


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2007)

Le réponse est dans ton post 

Plus qu'a tout recommencer !


----------



## Invité (16 Août 2007)

Tiens, on peut avoir deux système 9 sur la même partoche ?

Perso, j'utilise Conflict Catcher pour changer, mais c'est uniquement au chargement du Tableau de Bord (avec la touche "espace" comme pour le gestionnaire d'extensions) que l'on peut faire le choix.
et comme mes systèmes sont sur des partitions différentes, je ne sais pas si ça peut fonctionner chez toi.


----------



## Superparati (16 Août 2007)

il suffit d'utiliser deux dossiers syst&#232;mes  avec un nom diff&#233;rent selon si tu as envie de d&#233;marrer sur l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Août 2007)

Superparati a dit:


> il suffit d'utiliser deux dossiers syst&#232;mes  avec un nom diff&#233;rent selon si tu as envie de d&#233;marrer sur l'un ou l'autre.



:rateau: 
Merci de prendre le train suivant pour nous rattraper.   



			
				Moi: a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, j'ai r&#233;solu le probl&#232;me diff&#233;remment :
> 
> Un premier dossiers syst&#232;me dit principal, avec QT6 qui peux lire les MPEG-4 &#224; merveille (mieux que Mac OS 10.3.9)
> Un deuxi&#232;me dossier syst&#232;me de 40Mo (&#199;a, Mac OS X, il sais pas le faire...   ) avec juste QT5 et le logiciel pour voir ce qui rentre dans mon bo&#238;tier pour la TV.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Août 2007)

Bon j'ai trouv&#233; encore mieux ..... Mettre le syst&#232;me avec le bon QT pour lire les vid&#233;os.... sur le disque dur qui va lire les vid&#233;os.... :rateau: C'est tout simple... mais &#231;a prends parfois du temps de prendre de la hauteur vis-&#224;-vis du probl&#232;me. 


Par contre, pour Conflit Catch..... &#231;a ne semble pas marcher du tout.


Je crois que tout est r&#233;gl&#233;.... Merci &#224; tous ! (Encore, et encore .... et encore......)





Merci Merci Merci  &#174;


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Septembre 2007)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Désolé de répondre si tard : Je suis allé faire un tours en Espagne, et puis j'ai eu un petit souci avec mon disque dur Firewire... ce qui à ralentis mes manipulations.... manipulations que voici :  


Disque interne : QuickTime 5 pour pouvoir regarder la TV issue de ma EskapeTV, et imprimer correctement les pages en unicode de iCab. 

Disque dur externe @ firewire : QuickTime 6.0.3 pour lire mes vidéos MP4, encodées avec EasyWMV : Image => 386x282@468kbps, avec seulement la conservation des proportions | Audio => MP4@128 kbps. Le tout marche à la perfection. L'image est très correcte pour un iBook, on peut naviguer dans la vidéo à loisirs, sans aucune coupure. Le son, c'est très correct aussi, et sans décalage. 

.... et comme de toute façon, je quitte généralement toutes les applications pour voir mes vidéos, là, je redémarrerais sur l'autre système. 



Par contre, je vous soumet mon problème de disque dur en Firewire. 

... en fait, plus tard : maman à besoin de mon mac :rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Septembre 2007)

Le disque dur FireWire :

Au d&#233;but : Pour le faire appara&#238;tre sur le bureau de Mac OS 9, il fallait que je le branche, puis que je le d&#233;branche, et que je le rebranche. Et &#231;a marchait comme &#231;a.
Pour ce qui est du boot sur le disque dur FW, &#231;a ne se posait pas.

Plus tard : &#231;a s'est g&#233;n&#233;ralis&#233; : Pour d&#233;marrer sur le disque sur externe, demander le d&#233;marrage de celui-ci (par alt; pomme+alt+maj+effacer vers la gauche; TdB D&#233;marrage => r&#233;sultat identique pour tout le monde) , tomber sur la disquette ? clignotante, d&#233;brancher le disque dur, et le rebrancher... pour passer illico presto sur le Macintosh classic souriant. 


Zap Pram et NVram, TdB D&#233;marrage... et quoi d'autre ?




Je vous laisse un mois sans vous donner de nouvelles : Le temps de m'installer &#224; Etampes, d'ouvrir une ligne F&T pour ensuite la d&#233;grouper chez free.


d'ici l&#224;.... &#224; bient&#244;t, portez vous bien, et....


Merci Merci Merci  &#174;


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Septembre 2007)

Bon, ben en fait, c'est pas le disque dur qui est en cause, mais mon port FireWire qui &#233;tait en train de mourrir.... et maintenant, il est d&#233;ffinitivement mort. Enfin, je pense.


A mois que quelqu'un sache comment r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me... je pense que je vais devoir m'orienter vers une offre MIPE. 

J'ai d&#233;mont&#233; l'iBook et regard&#233; autours du port FW : Rien de cram&#233; (ni par l'odeur, ni par la vue), tout semble en place......... 

Peut-&#234;tre plus de nouvelles quand j'aurais re&#231;us la FreeBox.


&#224; part reset-nvram &#224; faire depuis l'open firmware, quelles sont les autres commandes susceptibles de vider toutes les m&#233;moires &#224; param&#232;tres ?





Dans mes tristes fun&#233;railles (tiens.... un pl&#233;onasme) , je vous remercie pour votre aide.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Septembre 2007)

J'oubliais les simptomes :

J'ai du jus dans le port FW : le disque dur se lance. Mais rien ne monte.

Dans Informations Système Apple, j'ai le port FireWire qui est affiché, mais comme s'il n'y avait rien de branché dessus. Vide donc.


Avent, il fallait que je branche le boitier, puis que je débranche, puis rebranche illico pour que le disque dur monte. Mais je n'ai jamais eu l'idée d'aller voir dans ISA si le boitier était reconnu à la premère connexion. 



Mistère.... Mais merci quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> J'oubliais les simptomes :
> 
> J'ai du jus dans le port FW : le disque dur se lance. Mais rien ne monte.
> 
> ...



Tu as testé avec un disque dur, ou plusieurs ? Si c'est "un", il a quoi, comme bridge ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as testé avec un disque dur, ou plusieurs ? Si c'est "un", il a quoi, comme bridge ?




Plusieurs : Un très cher, et un beucoup beaucoup mois cher.  Les symptomes sont les mêmes. Par contre je sais pas dire ce qu'ils ont comme bridge, à part pour le plus cher où je sais que c'est un Oxford... un truc truc du genre..... Enfin, comme si je savais rien en fait


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Plusieurs : Un très cher, et un beucoup beaucoup mois cher.  Les symptomes sont les mêmes. Par contre je sais pas dire ce qu'ils ont comme bridge, à part pour le plus cher où je sais que c'est un Oxford... un truc truc du genre..... Enfin, comme si je savais rien en fait



Bon, si tu as testé avec un bridge Oxford, c'est que ça vient bien du Palourde, à moins que ... Le câble Firewire, tu as vérifié, je suppose ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, si tu as testé avec un bridge Oxford, c'est que ça vient bien du Palourde, à moins que ... Le câble Firewire, tu as vérifié, je suppose ?



Sur 5 câbles FW, 5 fois le même résultat....

Ceci dit, dans mon grand maleur de l'informatique, j'ai de nouveau l'ADSL ! (et tout ce qui va avec)


----------

